# Digging/Nesting/Snuggle box?



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

How could I make a digging/nesting/snuggle box? I saw in someone cage that they had an old soda box with crinkled paper in it. Is this safe? I want to make something safe and fun to put into the girl's cage.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

you can use soda boxes, tissue boxes, old card board boxes, there are tons of things you can use. I've noticed my rats love boxes with old towls or clothes they can cuddle up with. I've hurd of some people getting an old plastic box and filling it with chinchilla sand for thier ratties to dig and play in. My girls have an old tissue box with a old (cleaned) sock in it and she loves it.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i always use my soda boxes and i use the shredded paper too i also use whatever rags happen to come up that week (i have two kids clothes get ruined alot LoL) I also use fluff (they make bed fluff and you can buy it at the petstore but i just buy the big bag of stuffing at walmart) they love it and it is warm and all cotton


----------



## Weedthrasher (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah Im using a tissue box right now with a cloth in it & she also tears up the newspaper from around it and makes a little nest in the box.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

Mine all manage to cram themselves into poptart boxes (as in, all the rats in one poptart box), and their mommy is a poptart addict so they get a new box every couple days


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I made a digging/nesting box once, but it was rather large and for their play area, not the cage. I bought a small, short plastic laundry hamper and filled it with hand towels and rags that I bought from the dollar store, paper towels, toilet paper and other stuff to give a lot of different textures. 

The rats _loved_ it. I buried some peas the first time I introduced them to it and they dove right in and had a blast.

Ooh, and... oven mits. Seriously, they love 'em.


----------

